# Yosemite National Park ride Pictures



## slick (May 18, 2015)

First off i want to thank everyone who came from near and far for this ride. The weather turned out to be perfect. The Cyclone Coaster group showed up in force as always. We had a few from my group, the Rolling Relics, and the Broken Spokes group from the Bay Area. In total we had 36 bikes on the ride. 

Yosemite National Park is honestly the most beautiful place to go for a bike ride, hands down. I have to thank cyclingday Marty and schwinnja John for suggesting we ride here 2 years ago. Last year was our first annual and it will definitely not be our last. 

The ride is an all flat paved path around the valley floor with sites every 50 feet. No matter where you go, there isn't a bad spot to stop and look around. After the ride, islandschwinn Brian and I do a bbq which ends up being a perfect end to the ride. Our cars are 100 feet away, and bathrooms are 30 feet behind our tables with one of the waterfalls in the park right behind our picnic tables. 

So enough rambling on....on with the epic picture thread of beautiful vintage bikes and gorgeous scenery.


----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)

The girls Elgin above is parked in our bbq area. As you can see, our dinner view is spectacular. Surrounded by bikes, sitting at picnic tables, chowing down.


----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)




----------



## slick (May 18, 2015)

So if anyone else would like to share photos, please do, on this thread. I have more to share but im still recovering from the trip and work today. More pictures to come.....


----------



## rollfaster (May 18, 2015)

Wow!! Thanks for sharing all of these great pics. Looks like a perfect day, great bikes and good times. Rob.


----------



## ssc (May 18, 2015)

I'm going to try a few test shots. Great ride. The scenery was outstanding. If they come out too small, I will resize.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## DonChristie (May 18, 2015)

Heres some of mine.


----------



## mrg (May 18, 2015)

Great weekend, great place, great food, great job Chris, Brian and everyone who's names I can't remember, cant wait till the next one, did anyone get any pics of the bobcats ? 





 always one I cant get strait, looks like a steep hill and a river !


----------



## slick (May 19, 2015)

These pictures Ty took of the bobcats. Unfortunately i didn't see them but my son did.


----------



## tripple3 (May 19, 2015)

*pics w/O bikes....*

Great pics Slick!
Here are some Janice and I took of scenery.
Check out my moss pic Hoofhearted. I was thinking of you. How'd i do??



slick said:


> So if anyone else would like to share photos, please do, on this thread. I have more to share but im still recovering from the trip and work today. More pictures to come.....


----------



## filmonger (May 19, 2015)

Glamping at it's finest......Man I miss the West Coast!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 19, 2015)

this one's in the other thread as well, but for those of you who missed it. 
the CABE's software shrinks it down too much, so here's the direct link. open it and then click the magnifying glass to enlarge it. (I had to click it twice to get it to go really big)
the original print size is just around 6 foot long. it's made from 7 separate photos.
http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a...osemite/IMG_2217 - IMG_2223sm_zpsl5uxew1o.jpg

Here's it is small


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 19, 2015)

Some of the So.Cal group made a stop at the Tour De California on the way up. 
here's day 1


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 19, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Schwinn499 (May 19, 2015)




----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2015)

Here are a few pics Luisa took along the way...





















Who's that handsome devil?


----------



## rcole45 (May 19, 2015)

*Yosemite ride*

Thanks to everyone that put a ton of work into making this happen. I had a great time, met a lot a friends I do not get to see often enough and some great people I had not met before. I was having so much fun I only shot a few photos, but others have done a better job at showing what a special place this is to ride at. Special thanks to Chris, Karla and Brian who seemed to be doing most of the work.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 19, 2015)

Few of my crappy cell pics


----------



## cyclingday (May 19, 2015)

I would just like to say thanks to everyone who made it up to ride their classic bikes in Yosemite National Park this year.
It seemed like everyone had a great time.
The riding was wonderful and the BBQ was fantastic!
Brian's special Pollo Asada concoction was delicious.
Thanks to all who put themselves out to make this special day happen and to the powers that be for giving us such a glorious day to ride our vintage bicycles.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 20, 2015)

I only took a few pics.slick and I cut early to get a picnic spot and start cooking.
The guy pictured is my good friend Kevin and this was his first experience with vintage bikes and the people involved with them.he was highly impressed.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

this is going to take a while, so buckle up!
again if I haven't said it here, Thanks go out to Chris aka Slick and Brian aka Island Schwinn for putting together yet another of the epic rides of a lifetime. thanks also to those who also made the ride possible as well as great.

so, here we go, Saturday:

here's the view from the balcony of our room. thanks also to Ty who provided the ride and the room, without which I wouldn't have been able to go (he also let me ride my old bike!)








This is Joshua and his Dad Louis, one of the Cyclone Coaster guys. when John wasn't able to make it he very kindly let Louis take his room. they had a great time. Louis says Joshua can't stop talking about the trip.











Checking the bikes then a bit of breakfast then a final check and off we go!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

here we are again at the entrance to the park, and a few driving in. some of these are through the windshield so forgive me if they're not so great.














finally we're there, time to unload and visit for a while before we set off

Uh-Oh, Schwinns!








Frank making sure Joshua is properly outfitted with Cyclone Coaster stickers so he can represent.






yeah, that's the look I used to get from my Dad when I was about to hear about it.








some more visiting, sometimes there's more visiting than riding.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

visiting continued:
























the little crew getting to know each other








and one of the several non human children that made the ride. this was the most well mannered dog until we completely ruined her at the barbecue. by the end of it she was shameless in her begging.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

Finally the ride has begun. of course we only made it a short distance before stopping for some photo ops.

me being a portrait photographer I couldn't help sneaking a portrait or two in.
(as an aside, this is where the huge panoramic was taken)











Can someone explain just what Jim is doing sitting out there? 








off again, I know not much, but in my defence, I was riding.





stopped for lunch, and had to take a photo of Karla's Shelby direct from the East Coast Pipeline








This kid is hilarious, he'll strike a pose and wait for you to take his picture, he'll sit there until you get it too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

more lunch photos


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

coming soon, we get lost...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

as promised, we get lost

shortly after lunch a few of us got thrown off course by someone. we spent the next hour or so trying to find our way back to the group. we finally just embraced not finding them and had a great time.

one of the little trails we hoped would lead to the other side of a creek dead ended in this neat little spot so we had a nice break and took a bunch of photos.











trying to be a bit artistic





we finally backtracked out of the dead end and made our way to Mirror lake.





we then headed back to the camp ground and the barbecue. on the way we ran across this meadow. we had taken some great shots here last year so I wanted to stop and get some more.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

from the meadow we saw some people climbing the shear face of a mountain so I took a photo. problem was I only took my 17-50mm lense so you almost can't see them.





here's a close up.


----------



## bricycle (May 20, 2015)

really some awesome pics folks!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 20, 2015)

Insanely jealous! Looks like a great event, thanks for sharing all the beautiful photos.


----------



## tripple3 (May 20, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> from the meadow we saw some people climbing the shear face of a mountain so I took a photo. problem was I only took my 17-50mm lense so you almost can't see




Thank you Scott for taking such a huge amount of photos too. And taking all that time to load them all in we appreciate it and can't wait for more.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Thank you Scott for taking such a huge amount of photos too. And taking all that time to load them all in we appreciate it and can't wait for more.




Seriously Mark, back on the Ignore List with you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Seriously Mark, back on the Ignore List with you!!!!!!!!!!



I think you intentionally make faces when cameras are around.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 20, 2015)

That's it! Last ride for me.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

which brings us to the barbecue!


 good children,





...and naughty children.





...and I'm sure that's bottled water in that bag.





just some photos from the barbecue








Louis notices the camera








the view from the camp ground





yeah, the chicks dig me.





Slick's Mini-Me


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

Louis bought Joshua an arrow from the gift shop and Joshua had everyone on the ride sign it.





Sweet Louisa, what does she see in this guy???





Chris, aka Slick and Brian aka Island Schwinn, doing their thing! thanks guys!





Louis' phone died so he grabbed my camera and took a photo or two, not bad for a camera you're not familiar with.








after dinner a few of us just hadn't had enough, so we took off again and rode in the dusk.


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2015)

while we were all enjoying our time in the park riding classic bikes, a strange twist of events was happening from the cliffs above at the very same time that some of the pictures you have seen here were being taken.
We wouldn't know what unfolded until the next day while viewing the scene from the top of Glacier Point.
I saw the helecopter rescue from above and wondered if it had been to recover an injured climber.
Here is a brief account of what actually happened right above where we were staging our BBQ on Saturday evening.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 20, 2015)

makes me wonder if that was them climbing the rock face in the photo I took.



cyclingday said:


> while we were all enjoying our time in the park riding classic bikes, a strange twist of events was happening from the cliffs above at the very same time that some of the pictures you have seen here were being taken.
> We wouldn't know what unfolded until the next day while viewing the scene from the top of Glacier Point.
> I saw the helecopter rescue from above and wondered if it had been to recover an injured climber.
> Here is a brief account of what actually happened right above where we were staging our BBQ on Saturday evening.
> ...


----------



## slick (May 20, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> while we were all enjoying our time in the park riding classic bikes, a strange twist of events was happening from the cliffs above at the very same time that some of the pictures you have seen here were being taken.
> We wouldn't know what unfolded until the next day while viewing the scene from the top of Glacier Point.
> I saw the helecopter rescue from above and wondered if it had been to recover an injured climber.
> Here is a brief account of what actually happened right above where we were staging our BBQ on Saturday evening.
> ...




When Karla and i saw the helicopters on Sunday, i knew it wasn't good. Very sad day indeed.


----------



## cyclingday (May 20, 2015)

I've watched quite a few youtube videos of the wingsuit jumps in the last couple of days. The fatal flaw in what these guys do, is to thread the needle so to speak by trying to get as close to pinnacles as possible for the extra added thrill of soaring over land.
The problem is, that these suits are about as aerodynamic as a free falling safe, and what poor glide ratio they have, can not be counted on everytime they jump. The air was damp and heavy at the altitude that they jumped from last Saturday, and I'm sure that played a role in their inability to clear the obstacle that they were trying to near miss.
This sport looks like a blast, and I can see the attraction, but cheating death by narrowly missing an obstacle can only be done so many times before you miscaculate what its going to take to clear it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 21, 2015)

ok, the last day has finally arrived. not many photos, I was tired and everyone was ready to go home.

we stopped at a couple scenic overlooks

















and the last photo is of Half Dome from Glacier Point


----------



## DonChristie (May 21, 2015)

As always, great pics Scott! When we were in Yosemite, my wife saw a bottle of wine named Yosemite. She bought it and we drank it last nite! So, cheers to Yosemite until we meet again!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 21, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> As always, great pics Scott! When we were in Yosemite, my wife saw a bottle of wine named Yosemite. She bought it and we drank it last nite! So, cheers to Yosemite until we meet again!




Next time bring the wife and a(couple) bottle(s) of that wine with ya!


----------

